# Anyone staying at the New Villas @Grand Californian?



## bhrungo (Sep 25, 2009)

Heard it opened yesterday...any Tuggers staying there?  Have any pictures or comments on the new Villas?


----------



## DVC Mike (Sep 25, 2009)

I own there but my first stay isn't until 2011!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 25, 2009)

I will be there this weekend! :whoopie:  I cannot wait! I will post pictures!


----------



## SDKath (Sep 25, 2009)

Me too!  We are leaving Sat and staying through Monday!   

Anyone know what is supplied in the kitchen?  Pots/pans/glasses, etc?

Katherine


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 25, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Me too!  We are leaving Sat and staying through Monday!
> 
> Anyone know what is supplied in the kitchen?  Pots/pans/glasses, etc?
> 
> Katherine



I understand it is pretty well stocked, except salt and pepper! If you are staying in a studio just paper products but you can request plates, cups and glasses. All the other villas are well stocked.

I am so excited, we will be in a Grand Villa on Sunday and Monday night!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 25, 2009)

DVC Mike said:


> I own there but my first stay isn't until 2011!



Mike, 
It would be easier to list the DVC places that you don't own-the list would be shorter!


----------



## SDKath (Sep 27, 2009)

And no paper towels.  Sigh.

Check out my videos of the 1 bedroom!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW_dOOe_gcU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaRIa9vJT7k

Katherine


----------



## wmmmmm (Sep 28, 2009)

SDKath said:


> And no paper towels.  Sigh.
> 
> Check out my videos of the 1 bedroom!
> 
> ...


Thanks.  The videos are fantastic.  I can't wait to see everything live.  I still can't believe the views the GCVs will have.  I just hope I won't be disappointed when we finally go in November.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 30, 2009)

Very Nice! When I figure out how to upload my video I will share our room at VGC too!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 30, 2009)

SDKath said:


> And no paper towels.  Sigh.
> 
> Check out my videos of the 1 bedroom!
> 
> ...



Huh...we had paper towels.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 30, 2009)

Probably just opening-week glitches.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 30, 2009)

SDKath said:


> And no paper towels.  Sigh.
> 
> Check out my videos of the 1 bedroom!
> 
> ...



Did you have duvets on the beds under the bedspread?


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Katherine --

Love your videos!  Did they convert hotel rooms?  We had that same view from the hotel a few years ago.

-- jerseygirl


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2009)

They didn't convert hotel rooms - these are brand new TS units - just opened this weekend.


----------



## SDKath (Sep 30, 2009)

luvsvacation22 said:


> Did you have duvets on the beds under the bedspread?



Yes with feather down covers and pillows.  I slept like a log. I forgot to check to see what sort of beds they were.  They felt softer than the famous Westin Heavenlybed!!  

Katherine


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 30, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> They didn't convert hotel rooms - these are brand new TS units - just opened this weekend.




Thanks -- trying to get a feel for where they are in relation to the hotels.  I have pictures with Katherine's exact view, but perhaps higher.   Have only been there once since California Advernture Park opened  .... my memory is fuzzy with regard to which hotel we were in and where the new units are.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2009)

jerseygirl said:


> Thanks -- trying to get a feel for where they are in relation to the hotels.  I have pictures with Katherine's exact view, but perhaps higher.   Have only been there once since California Advernture Park opened  .... my memory is fuzzy with regard to which hotel we were in and where the new units are.




Did you see the map Kath posted?  The TS wing points at ithe Paradise Pier area.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok here are some pictures of the Grand Villa! The Living room!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 30, 2009)

More to come......


----------



## bhrungo (Oct 2, 2009)

WOW, great view!  Thanks for posting the picture!  Bet it doesn't take you long to get from your room in to DCA? :whoopie:


----------

